# HABA Recall (!)



## asaunders (Aug 7, 2005)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08380.html

I have so many of these!


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh. I JUST bought two of the items on this list TODAY! I couldn't get to the right site from your link, but I found the info here

http://www.haba.de/Product_Recall.1746.0.html

It looks like certain toys they are recalling because they did have reported issues with them and others they are recalling because they are similarly designed but have never had issues. You either get a free Max toy or a full refund.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

The little heart rattle was the very first toy I ever bought for DS when he was only a few months old. I was just thinking yesterday that I was so happy it was so well made and I was going to put it away for any future children that I have.







I am so sad.

What is the free Max toy you can get for returning the recalled toys? I didn't see anything about the recall on the Haba page that was linked above.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, let me be the hopeless optimist. If your kid's older now, you can get a full refund and get older-aged toys


----------



## mishka77 (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
The little heart rattle was the very first toy I ever bought for DS when he was only a few months old. I was just thinking yesterday that I was so happy it was so well made and I was going to put it away for any future children that I have.







I am so sad.

What is the free Max toy you can get for returning the recalled toys? I didn't see anything about the recall on the Haba page that was linked above.

I also bought that same toy for DD for Valentine's Day, and I was also going to keep it : (


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Just thought I'd say that I contacted my local retailer and this does not apply to Canadian sold toys.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Just thought I'd say that I contacted my local retailer and this does not apply to Canadian sold toys.

Does Haba make a different line of toys that they export to Canada? I can't imagine why it wouldn't apply to the ones sold in Canada.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

We've got FIVE of those toys. My fd is older now so she doesn't use them a lot but I wouldn't want to use them with other children.

They are offering exchanges or refunds here: http://www.haba.de/Recall_Applicat.1745.0.html


----------



## heathermarie73 (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't know if I should go so far as to say that that this is amusing to me but, my mom bought the rattle with the cars on it for my ds and the first time I saw it I thought that the little bell would surely fall off and could choke my son. So as not to be rude, (because my mom thought it was the greastest thing in the world at the moment) I graciously accepted the gift and spent the rest of my days "hiding" it from ds after my mom would take it out for him to play. wow, I have never called a recall in advance... oops yes I have (it was a box of wooden toys that had a few small pieces that I removed and kept the rest. It was recalled for small pieces.) Maybe I could get paid for reviewing toys, I could use the money.









by the way why do none of these links take you to info about the recall replacement.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

That's strange. The link I posted was from that page. It took me right there, earlier today. Hmmm.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Use this link and click on the Recall Information Form under Safety News. http://www.haba.de/index.php?en&area=us


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Does Haba make a different line of toys that they export to Canada? I can't imagine why it wouldn't apply to the ones sold in Canada.

No, it's some of the same toys. I don't know why, I just know that when I sent the link about the recall to my local supplier/retailer she called her contact and was told that it doesn't apply.

ETA: Here's the link to her website, so you can see what she sells.

www.nurtured.ca


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

ugh! i have some of these


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

-sigh- All of Klaus' favorites are on there.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.haba.de/Recall_Applicat.1745.0.html
Here Is A Direct Link To The Form...where You Choose Either A Cash Refund Or Toy Replacement-they Also Will Record The Amount Paid For Shipping And Add That To Your Refund


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

This recall does also apply to Canadian Haba Toys.

http://www.haba.de/Recall_Informat.1782.0.html

I dunno, I would expect when I pay a lot of money for one of these toys that someone, somewhere in that company is getting paid good money to notice things like nickel sized mirrors might be a chocking hazard yk?







It just pisses me off that something like this wasn't just good ole common sense when it comes to making kids toys.

/rant


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

From what I understand, the issue is that the glue is weakened by the high heat of a dishwasher. Since American consumers are not used to cleaning wooden toys, many people have thrown these items into the dishwasher to be cleaned and the repeated high heat and soaking have caused the glue to weaken.

You can read more about it here.

ZMom


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

I call BS on that. Not you zmom







, but what Haba is saying about dishwashers/water yk? Nice cop out on their part.

Noah had the pacifier holder with the little mirrors on them and they never even came near water, he barely ever used it and the mirrors fell off within weeks of having it.







:

/rant (again)


----------

